# Scott CR1



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Am looking at buying my first road bike and wanted to know how the bike would be suited to a 235lb rider at 6ft 4 inches tall. I love the look of the bike, have read all the reviews but still wonder if the bike is suited to my athletic build. Your opinions please


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing, as I'm 6' and about 200lbs. Not quite the stature of yourself, but this is still my first venture into a carbon machine, and I was curious. I wound up with the Large frame, which equates roughly to a 56. I find the dimensions to be quite close to my old 58cm cannondale. I find the strength of the frame to be good as well. I did about 140 miles over last Friday, Sat, and Sunday, and really liked how it handled a variety of tasks. On Friday, I basically did short crit-type intervals. On Saturday, I did a long-ish ride of 53 miles, with about 5000ft of elevation changes, and thought it climbed well with the compact crankset, and my lack of fitness. Then, on Sunday, did a 40 mile road race, basically flat, and thought it responded to attacks pretty well, and tracked nicely in a paceline. No complaints. 

Get the XL frame at a minimum, and I think you will be happy!


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes the frame will be a great frame, id get the 61cm because of the higher headtube so that you will have a more up right body position. I know of many rider that are in your weight range that ride them and they are doing good and have ZERO frame issues. also the frame will be plenty stiff enough for you so dont worry about that. get one and you wont regret it


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Many thanks b24fsb, just the info I needed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

I just saw your post and wanted to add my input: I picked up a Scott CR1 XL (58cm) last year after 6 years riding Trek carbon frames (5200, Madone SSL). I am 6 ft. 2 in. with about a 34.5 in. inseam and weigh about 220 lb. (I'm working on the last figure).

I find the XL a hair on the short side due to the short top tube. The virtual top tube is about 57.5 cm, actually shorter than my 58 cm Treks (which are closer to a 56 cm).

The frame is stiff, light, and comfortable. I've done 95+ mile rides the last three weekends, with about 235 miles total each week. It does not flex but it not beat me up like the Madone SSL. The front end and fork are the tightest I've ridden. Can't wait to drop the weight and really hammer.

For someone 6 ft. 4 in. I would recommend the XXL frame. Definitely check the specs and compare to what you are riding.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## tomn68 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey ashpelham

I'm moving from a cannondale caad8 60 to the CR1 but a couple inches taller than you. I'm feeling a bit stretched out. Which cannondale were you riding?


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I am 6'4...245lbs...34inseam. The 61cm Scott frame fits like a glove!


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

I came from a dale r500 and just got a cr1 team omg this thing is awesome sprints fast clims well and decends well is pretty compliant. my lower back is sore though. I just got it 10 hrs ago and only put 20 miles on her or so but so far Im loving it. I am 5'8" 190 lbs.


----------

